
InstaThreat.com: Demand letters as a service - gtbcb
I&#x27;d love to hear your feedback on my side project InstaThreat.com - we send physical demand letters to people who owe you money. Basically, if someone owes you $500 - $5,000, your options have previously been limited. We sit in the space between doing nothing and hiring a lawyer.<p>We&#x27;ll send 3 legal-sound letters that escalate in seriousness over the course of 6 weeks for $49 encouraging people to pay up. Our service has been used to get back rent deposits, collect payment for consultants and freelancers, get money owed from friends, etc.<p>I&#x27;d love to hear your thoughts. Would you use the service? Why or why not? What services should I add or change? Thanks.
======
namenotrequired
I'm not in your target market, I just wanted to mention that the name doesn't
seem to fit the seriousness of what you do. Expect a lot of people asking
"What does this have to do with instagram?"

Edit: forgot to mention it sounds like a good opportunity and I wish you the
best seizing it. Also your landing page does a good job explaining what you
do, except it doesn't mention the price and the "tell us about your situation"
line seems to contradict the "...in 2 minutes" claim in the main headline.

~~~
gtbcb
Thanks for the feedback. Yea, the name could probably use some work. I'm
pretty small, so I could definitely change the name down the road.

Good observation about the price. I purposely don't mention price on the home
page because I don't (yet) want that to deter people from filling out the form
- I want that contact info ;0) I use Stripe to ask for payment after they
submit the form. In my ads, I'm testing mentioning price (to set expectations)
as well as not mentioning price to see what performs better.

What would you suggest instead of "tell us about your situation". I figured I
need to gather at least some info about the issue for customizing the demand
letter.

~~~
exolymph
I'd be interested to hear how the show-price-versus-not-show-price test works
out regarding conversion. Also, have you thought about offering multiple price
points for different levels of customization? That might muddy the waters or
it might let you capture more purchases ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

~~~
gtbcb
Yea, I need to collect some more data on price vs. no price in ad. It seems
like a price point of $25 might work a lot better than $49 based on percentage
of ads served and CTR -
[https://cloudup.com/c-Jy2nwWjQC](https://cloudup.com/c-Jy2nwWjQC)

~~~
exolymph
You'd be undercutting the competition!
[http://justtelljulie.com/](http://justtelljulie.com/)

------
exolymph
This is an awesome idea! Particularly useful to freelancers. I agree with
namenotrequired that InstaThreat might not be the best name, but it's
certainly serviceable.

~~~
gtbcb
Thanks! The idea was a direct result of a friend who was hired to do a 3 month
dev contract and got stiffed for the last month ~$5k for no good reason.

~~~
exolymph
I almost wish that I had been cheated recently so that I could try it out
myself =P

~~~
namenotrequired
I can help you with that if you like :)

------
kafkaesq
The service might work, but the name is horrible and, well, threatening.

Like, physically, creepily so.

Please don't use it.

~~~
gtbcb
Thanks for the feedback. It was a quick way to get going...copying things like
Instacart and Instawork. Any suggestions?

~~~
kafkaesq
Some variant on Insta(nt)(Demand|Letter), PayMeNow, etc. should do fine.

The idea is the tone should be coldly neutral, but not... threatening.

~~~
gtbcb
It started out as a joke, hence the ridiculous name =0)

~~~
kafkaesq
Understood, but most people, when they get communications with the word
"threat" in the letterhead or domain name, definitely would not take it as a
joke.

